# BABY STROLLER PARTS - TAYLOR TOT - PAL NEW RUBBER 3 COLORS



## toylandinoz

I'm ' toylandinoz ' and I travel the midwest buying old strollers when I can find them. I sell the parts on E-bay. I know my E-bay parts are "too damn high" but they sell eventually. Some of the members here have purchased from me and Greatly appreciate the interest. I'm currently doing a restoration on a Shuler Streamliner.

I have a source for new ribbed rubber in Red Black and White. I sell this for $25 - $30 on E-bay.

Any member needing rubber I'll ship it to you for $20......If you don't like it, I'll pay the shipping back. 

Also currently I have 2 seat backs that are primo. 1 Red and 1 Blue $15 plus actual shipping.

Any interest LMK.

[email protected]


----------



## VALLEJO707

Can you post some pics.


----------



## toylandinoz

Here's a photo of the seat backs and the ribbed rubber.


----------



## toylandinoz

Here's a link to my current E-bay listings. Thanks for looking. http://www.ebay.com/sch/toylandinoz/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## MR. RAG9




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Cool.Good to know.:nicoderm:...


----------



## joysown

Do you still have the ribbed rubber? I need white and enough to do one Taylor Tot stroller.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Chicano_831

joysown said:


> Do you still have the ribbed rubber? I need white and enough to do one Taylor Tot stroller.
> Thanks
> [email protected]


If he dont reply to you here your best bet would be to email him, he's pretty good at replying there


----------



## rmoorephoenix

Have any rear fenders


----------



## Maomiix

toylandinoz said:


> I'm ' toylandinoz ' and I travel the midwest buying old strollers when I can find them. I sell the parts on E-bay. I know my E-bay parts are "too damn high" but they sell eventually. Some of the members here have purchased from me and Greatly appreciate the interest. I'm currently doing a restoration on a Shuler Streamliner.
> 
> I have a source for new ribbed rubber in Red Black and White. I sell this for $25 - $30 on E-bay.
> 
> Any member needing rubber I'll ship it to you for $20......If you don't like it, I'll pay the shipping back.
> 
> Also currently I have 2 seat backs that are primo. 1 Red and 1 Blue $15 plus actual shipping.
> 
> Any interest LMK.
> 
> [email protected]


Do you still have tire rubber?


----------



## Jermo

toylandinoz said:


> I'm ' toylandinoz ' and I travel the midwest buying old strollers when I can find them. I sell the parts on E-bay. I know my E-bay parts are "too damn high" but they sell eventually. Some of the members here have purchased from me and Greatly appreciate the interest. I'm currently doing a restoration on a Shuler Streamliner.
> 
> I have a source for new ribbed rubber in Red Black and White. I sell this for $25 - $30 on E-bay.
> 
> Any member needing rubber I'll ship it to you for $20......If you don't like it, I'll pay the shipping back.
> 
> Also currently I have 2 seat backs that are primo. 1 Red and 1 Blue $15 plus actual shipping.
> 
> Any interest LMK.
> 
> [email protected]


Hello, I am looking for a diaper caddy for my '49 Taylor Tot stroller. I found one on ebay a few years ago but it was tattered and the seller wanted too much for it. Might you have one?


----------



## Jermo

Jermo said:


> Hello, I am looking for a diaper caddy for my '49 Taylor Tot stroller. I found one on ebay a few years ago but it was tattered and the seller wanted too much for it. Might you have one?


As far as the rubber. I need 16" of black to complete the arms on the footrest. Jerry

Do you know the name of the specific blue paint used on the '49 TT?


----------

